# Nightingale with a whole mess of colors



## Dale Lynch (Apr 2, 2017)

Hey fellas,I took another run at the nightingale pattern.Used a whole bunch of colors this time though.12 to be exact( I had to look at the pic).The blank is built up with thin flex CA and skewed flat right at the moment.Ready to be trimmed to length and turned to size.

First pic finished laying the last thread.2nd pic is after burninsh it all together.Last 4 are rough shaped to .460"













What do you think?


----------



## Turned Around (Apr 5, 2017)

wow. nice. very intricate


----------



## Charlie_W (Apr 5, 2017)

Very, very cool! I am glad you are doing that and not me!


----------



## Dale Lynch (Apr 6, 2017)

Trying to take pics of it before and after cleared,but i boned it.At least the after pics came out.Reminder to selfreview post!

Glad you like it fellas.


----------

